# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Unusual material for glasses production

## MaxOchis

Hi there!
How often do you hear news about some new brands or new developments in optics sphere?

For example, small Ukrainian company Ochis Coffee invented the first glasses in the world from coffee (coffee cake). These glasses decompose 100 times faster than simple plastic.
They are made from recyclable material: coffee cake and flax shive.
The frame is resistant to water, but if you lose glasses in the sea or dig them underground, they will turn into fertilizer in 10 years.

Other outstanding features of the glasses are a pleasant coffee fragrance, matt finish, great tactility, and environmental security. There are adjustable ear arms which will match the necessary head size. Also, the frame has a flex system. And the most pleasant is that coffee frame is lighter than acetyl cellulose frame.


You may find more information on the manufacturers website.https://ochis.coffee
They are planning to start their project on Kickstarter at the end of September.

Now organic items are in trend, and the whole world is talking about plastic pollution. I think it is a perfect alternative to the harmful non-recyclable plastic in optics.

How do you like this idea? What do you think about organic glasses?

----------


## rbaker

We are seeing a resurgence in the growth of industrial hemp here in Southern Oregon. I may investigate fabricating some frames from the fibers which have some good characteristics. And, how about the cachet. Far out man.

----------


## Uilleann

It seems lens waste is far more prolific than frames.  Any breakthroughs on a bio based 1.6-7-ish material, with an Abbe of 70, shatter & chemical resistance, crazy high tensile strength, and a specific gravity < 0.75?   :Wink:

----------


## optical24/7

> How do you like this idea? What do you think about organic glasses?


Neat idea, but the ophthalmic community won't support you or carry your product because you sell online, in direct competition with them. (though, other online glasses peddlers might.)

----------


## tmorse

> There are adjustable ear arms which will match the necessary head size.


Ear Arms???

----------


## vv0vv

> Ear Arms???


I assume those nose arms arent available.

----------


## Quince

I have to admit, the idea of the residual coffee smell is quite appealing. I'll be a beta taster!  - Oh, I mean tester  :Wink:

----------


## Quince

https://www.greeneyewear.com/

These frames incorporate real leaves. More for design but it makes each piece unique and tied to nature.

https://www.modo.com/

"ECO® biobased frames are unique because they are made with 63% castor seeds-" And they plant a tree for each frame sold.

Coffee is certainly a new material, but there is competition for upcycled and natural eyewear. 

Best of luck!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *These Frames incorporate real leaves. More for design but it makes each piece unique and tied to nature.
> 
> Coffee is certainly a new material, but there is competition for upcycled and natural eyewear. 
> *



I have been thinking to convert cabbage leaves into plastics, because we can start with the colorless ones, and cabbage comes also in other colors which eliminates the adding of dyes.

It is also cheaper as you can grow it in your backyard, and it does not contain caffeine which will keep you awake at all times if it transfers into you body.

----------


## jefe

> Hi there!
> How often do you hear news about some new brands or new developments in optics sphere?
> 
> For example, small Ukrainian company Ochis Coffee invented the first glasses in the world from coffee (coffee cake). These glasses decompose 100 times faster than simple plastic.
> They are made from recyclable material: coffee cake and flax shive.
> The frame is resistant to water, but if you lose glasses in the sea or dig them underground, they will turn into fertilizer in 10 years.
> 
> Other outstanding features of the glasses are a pleasant coffee fragrance, matt finish, great tactility, and environmental security. There are adjustable ear arms which will match the necessary head size. Also, the frame has a flex system. And the most pleasant is that coffee frame is lighter than acetyl cellulose frame.
> 
> ...


I'm more interested in a frame that holds up over time -- doesn't break, discolor, etc. -- not one which biodegrades.

----------


## Robert_S

Great idea, I tweeted about it to see what my customers think

----------


## MaxOchis

> We are seeing a resurgence in the growth of industrial hemp here in Southern Oregon. I may investigate fabricating some frames from the fibers which have some good characteristics. And, how about the cachet. Far out man.


I have already seen one project of the hemp frames. The first samples of their glasses were not very good. But the glasses they are producing now are much better than they produced before.

----------


## MaxOchis

> Neat idea, but the ophthalmic community won't support you or carry your product because you sell online, in direct competition with them. (though, other online glasses peddlers might.)


Probably I will try to offer favorable terms and hope we will cooperate instead of competing.

----------


## MaxOchis

> Ear Arms???


Adjustable temple. They can bend inward or outward. Also up or down.

----------


## MaxOchis

> Ear Arms???


Adjustable temple. They can bend inward or outward. Also up or down. In this place. (you can see on a picture)

----------


## MaxOchis

> Ear Arms???


Adjustable temple. They can bend inward or outward. Also up or down. In this place. (you can see on a picture)

----------


## MaxOchis

> I have to admit, the idea of the residual coffee smell is quite appealing. I'll be a beta taster! - Oh, I mean tester



Haha, thanks, maybe I will be able to send you samples.

----------


## MaxOchis

> https://www.greeneyewear.com/
> 
> These frames incorporate real leaves. More for design but it makes each piece unique and tied to nature.
> 
> https://www.modo.com/
> 
> "ECO® biobased frames are unique because they are made with 63% castor seeds-" And they plant a tree for each frame sold.
> 
> Coffee is certainly a new material, but there is competition for upcycled and natural eyewear. 
> ...


1. As I see, plastic is used in the production of these glasses and leaves are used only in design. Of course, it looks beautiful, but it not enough ecologically. 
2. Competition is great! It stimulates to grow and make the product better. Thank you, good luck to you too.

----------


## MaxOchis

> I'm more interested in a frame that holds up over time -- doesn't break, discolor, etc. -- not one which biodegrades.


The composition of the frame is based on the coffee cake and biopolymer which prevents the rapid decomposition. 
But if to put the frame into the soil or water for a long time it will start to decompose. 
You can wear coffee frame not less than a couple years.

----------


## MaxOchis

> Great idea, I tweeted about it to see what my customers think


Cool, thank you. It is very interesting to know your opinion. Please, could you be so kind to send here the feedback from your clients or give your twitter contact?

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Coffee Sunglasses by Ochis*by Paul Muller | Design, Food n Coffee | 0 comments

Here in the Northern Hemisphere, it is summertime and the hot glare of our solar benefactor is blazing down upon us all something fierce. Why not look cool and cool off with some shades? How cool would those shades be if they were made from a coffee-based material instead of plastic? I would consider that a fantastic start, but only if they looked as cool as they are. Enter Ochis a Ukrainian based company putting together a Kickstarter for the worlds first designer coffee sunglasses named the Ochis-Coffee. As of the writing of this article, the Kickstarter is not yet live, but we will update this page when it does launch. And you will want to pay attention since the first customers get a pretty hefty discount on the glasses.

*The Devil is in the Details*The details are a bit light right now but here is the rundown from their website. The materials are all responsibly sourced and made from a combination of flax seed oil and coffee grounds. Their product page talks about the future of Fashion, being Conscious Fashion. And I love the sentiment. The glasses are handmade and they take approximately 7 days to manufacture. The site states that the coffee is hand tamped Im not sure if that means into the mold for each frame or if that means into the office coffee machine before they use the spent grounds. There is no word on whether the grounds are pre-used, or fresh, single-origin, Arabica, or Robusta. I would be curious if the company didnt ship the glasses with a small sample of coffee so you could taste your glasses as well. All of this is tongue in cheek, of course, but I wonder about some of the processes behind the creation.

*The Devil is in the Details*The details are a bit light right now but here is the rundown from their website. The materials are all responsibly sourced and made from a combination of flax seed oil and coffee grounds. Their product page talks about the future of Fashion, being Conscious Fashion. And I love the sentiment. The glasses are handmade and they take approximately 7 days to manufacture. The site states that the coffee is hand tamped Im not sure if that means into the mold for each frame or if that means into the office coffee machine before they use the spent grounds. There is no word on whether the grounds are pre-used, or fresh, single-origin, Arabica, or Robusta. I would be curious if the company didnt ship the glasses with a small sample of coffee so you could taste your glasses as well. All of this is tongue in cheek, of course, but I wonder about some of the processes behind the creation.

*Stop and Smell my Glasses?*The glasses actually smell like coffee, according to their website. Talk about a pick me up, but do they have a good mouthfeel if I chew on them. They have a matte finish to the material, but how durable are they? The questions sound funny, and some of them are only half serious, but I would love to find out. They will be available in 5 different styles so no matter your taste one should suit you, priced at 119 Dollars for any of the styles, before the discount. Which isnt too bad when you consider comparable designer sunglasses can easily be that much.

So either head on over to their website to enter your email address for the pre-order, or check back in with us periodically. We will add in the Kickstarter when it goes live. Until then, Heres lookin at you!

See at:
http://www.caffination.com/food-n-co...unglasses-9587

----------


## mervinek

Zyl breaks down over time with sweat and body oil.  I have to wonder how this material with be affected by sweat and body oil.  Will it break down faster?  Will the frame last less time that a typical frame?  I can imagine temples that are nasty after a year.

----------


## Quince

> *Coffee Sunglasses by Ochis*
> 
> 
> I would be curious if the company didn’t ship the glasses with a small sample of coffee so you could taste your glasses as well. 
> 
> See at:
> http://www.caffination.com/food-n-co...unglasses-9587



Yes! Talk about setting yourself apart. That would be memorable and a coffee connoisseur's dream.

----------


## jefe

> Yes! Talk about setting yourself apart. That would be memorable and a coffee connoisseur's dream.


Coffee snobs are very picky about their coffee, so it would have to be excellent coffee.

----------


## lensmanmd

Tanzania Peaberry, perhaps?  Dark roast, French press, please.

----------


## MaxOchis

> Zyl breaks down over time with sweat and body oil. I have to wonder how this material with be affected by sweat and body oil. Will it break down faster? Will the frame last less time that a typical frame? I can imagine temples that are nasty after a year.


On the bridge of the nose, the material was starting to affect, but we fixed it. We further impregnate with hydrophobic substances. 
I test my coffee sunglasses for half a year already, and they are all right. If you are careful to wear the eyewear and do not break it specially, then glasses should last at least a several years.

----------


## MaxOchis

> *Coffee Sunglasses by Ochis*
> 
> *The Devil is in the Details*
> 
> 
> The details are a bit light right now but here is the rundown from their website. The materials are all responsibly sourced and made from a combination of flax seed oil and coffee grounds. Their product page talks about the future of Fashion, being Conscious Fashion. And I love the sentiment. The glasses are handmade and they take approximately 7 days to manufacture. The site states that the coffee is hand tamped Im not sure if that means into the mold for each frame or if that means into the office coffee machine before they use the spent grounds. There is no word on whether the grounds are pre-used, or fresh, single-origin, Arabica, or Robusta. I would be curious if the company didnt ship the glasses with a small sample of coffee so you could taste your glasses as well. All of this is tongue in cheek, of course, but I wonder about some of the processes behind the creation.
> 
> *The Devil is in the Details
> *
> ...


Oh, it's a good idea, probably we will do it.)

----------


## MaxOchis

Participate in our giveaway to have a chance to win my World`s First Sunglasses made of Coffee. Good luck!https://gleam.io/MHUpT/ochis-coffee

----------


## Daniel-J

I think that if you've done a useful thing that decomposes quickly and is no less useful, it's grandiose! I'm excited about these questions, for example, I need a new coffee maker, maybe one of these, but I'm trying to find out how to dispose of it beforehand, and I have no idea where I'm going to go with this question. The big problem is plastic, which consists of a frame of some glasses and lenses, but I like to solve them, I need to learn how to use the resources we have on the ground correctly.

----------

